

Linus: NVidia, f*ck you - code_scrapping
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=MShbP3OpASA

======
ColinWright
How many times will this be submitted?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4121698>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4123480>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124097>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4124645>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4125890>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126185>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4126272>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4132025>

... and it's likely I've missed some.

~~~
code_scrapping
My mistake.

